# Cheshire's picture thread



## Stylopidae (Nov 25, 2006)

More to come soon

P. regalis enclosure

B. smithi

B. albopilosum


----------



## becca81 (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice, Joe! 

Where's the _A. seemani_?


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 25, 2006)

becca81 said:


> Nice, Joe!
> 
> Where's the _A. seemani_?


In a small burrow mooning the camera.

I only got a handful of pictures that were any good.

There were also 3 or 4 that I had problems resizing and that I'll have to retake


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 23, 2006)

Pics from my G. rosea breeding attempt


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 29, 2006)

My new addition: Female P. regalis

Enjoy


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 29, 2006)

The enclosure she currently resides in


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 29, 2006)

Female G. aureostriata


----------



## xgrafcorex (Dec 29, 2006)

nice spiders man!  keep the pics coming.  how long did it take your albopilosum to get that big?  mine seems to be afraid of molting. :wall:


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 29, 2006)

xgrafcorex said:


> nice spiders man!  keep the pics coming.  how long did it take your albopilosum to get that big?  mine seems to be afraid of molting. :wall:


I've had it for maybe 6 months and it's moulted twice, and I do believe another one should be coming up fairly soon.

I have a G. aureostriata that I bought at the same time and size (~.75 inch) and the aureostriata is still about the same size and the B. albopilosum will most likely double in size soon.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Dec 29, 2006)

Cheshire said:


> I've had it for maybe 6 months and it's moulted twice, and I do believe another one should be coming up fairly soon.
> 
> I have a G. aureostriata that I bought at the same time and size (~.75 inch) and the aureostriata is still about the same size and the B. albopilosum will most likely double in size soon.


my albo is growing SLOWLY!!!  my aureo i received as a freebie a year ago...it was about 1/4" and now is 3" and has darkened up a little recently..my albo though...bought it maybe half a year ago and its molted once and is only about .5 - .75" now.  i guess i should start feeding them some spinach.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 1, 2007)

xgrafcorex said:


> my albo is growing SLOWLY!!!  my aureo i received as a freebie a year ago...it was about 1/4" and now is 3" and has darkened up a little recently..my albo though...bought it maybe half a year ago and its molted once and is only about .5 - .75" now.  i guess i should start feeding them some spinach.


Well, my albo could be male and your aureo could be female. Females have been known to grow slower than males, so that could explain it.


----------



## Stylopidae (Mar 1, 2007)

A couple more pictures.


----------



## Stylopidae (Apr 16, 2007)

New pictures:


----------



## Stylopidae (Apr 16, 2007)

More New Pictures:


----------



## Stylopidae (Apr 16, 2007)

Even More New Pictures:


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 16, 2007)

Hows the mating going? What species is it? A.seemanni?


----------



## Stylopidae (Apr 17, 2007)

Yup...A. seemani, and it was a failure. Report coming soon.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 19, 2007)

I think it's time for updated pics of the smithi and albop. PLEASE.


----------



## Stylopidae (Apr 24, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> I think it's time for updated pics of the smithi and albop. PLEASE.


The smithi hasn't moulted and the albo is still at the bottom of her (maybe) burrow. I'll have to try to dig her out.

Two pics...just reposts


----------



## Stylopidae (May 3, 2007)

Some new pics (including my B. albopilosum that's always holed up...just for Cheetah  ):


----------



## Stylopidae (May 3, 2007)

Even more pics:


----------



## Stylopidae (May 6, 2007)

More pictures for your ocular enjoyment:


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 6, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> More pictures for your ocular enjoyment:


Cool pics. What sp.?


----------



## Stylopidae (May 6, 2007)

More to come later


----------



## Stylopidae (May 6, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> Cool pics. What sp.?


Haplopelma lividium sling's burrow, C. crawshayi, lasiodora parahybana, aphonopelma chalcodes


----------



## Stylopidae (May 6, 2007)

Not as many more as I thought...but here you are


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## becca81 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice pics, Joe.

If that was the OBT you were asking about at AC, then, yes, it's a mature mature male.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 24, 2007)

becca81 said:


> Nice pics, Joe.
> 
> If that was the OBT you were asking about at AC, then, yes, it's a mature mature male.


Yeah...I don't know how I missed those hooks. One of my duller moments, I guess.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 29, 2007)

New P. formosa



















I'm still trying to get pics of the rest of my new additions up.


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 13, 2007)

Starting a rehousing experiment...details to come later tonight.

In the meantime, pictures!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pictures. I swear _H.lividum_s will climb up anything to get to your fingers!


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 13, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> Great pictures. I swear _H.lividum_s will climb up anything to get to your fingers!



Thanks, dude...I think she was just happy to see me. I haven't been in my house for more than a few hours (sleep) for weeks on end.

It's good to be home.

Oh, yeah...one more random picture:


----------



## funnylori (Nov 4, 2007)

Great colors on the Cobalt! Any new photos of your collection?


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 5, 2007)

funnylori said:


> Great colors on the Cobalt! Any new photos of your collection?


I'll see what I can do 

I'll have some new stuff arriving for a demonstration I'm gonna be doing for the local club I'm gonna be starting up. I'll post pics after that stuff arrives.


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 23, 2007)

Here are some new pics:

_Psalmopoeus cambredgei_ sub-adult male












_Brachypelma smithi_ sub-adult male







_Brachypelma albopilosum_ sub-adult male







_Brachypelma auratum_ female







_Poecilotheria regalis_ immature male


----------



## massmorels (Nov 23, 2007)

That regalis looks 100% female.. hate to be the one to break it to you. How big is she?


----------



## sunpoe (Nov 24, 2007)

Great pic! How close did you actually get to the OBT? From the pic it looks like you have nerves of steel!!


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 25, 2007)

sunpoe said:


> Great pic! How close did you actually get to the OBT? From the pic it looks like you have nerves of steel!!


Yup...I actually was that close.

I take pride in being able to photograph tarantulas like that.

I also do cage maintenance with my bare hands.

I just like working with my animals up close and personal 

Massmorels...this is a different picture of the same spider under different lighting:







I bought him as a mature male and have reason to believe the regalis I thought was female is a male, as well. He has a lighter folio stripe than this guy.

Lesson to be learned...don't sex pokies by coloration.


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 7, 2007)

Some new pics:

I think these are among the best I've ever taken.

























Not tarantulas, but still a bonus:


----------



## thedude (Dec 7, 2007)

is that a malaysian species or one of the giant vinegarones from souther US?


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 7, 2007)

thedude said:


> is that a malaysian species or one of the giant vinegarones from souther US?



It's the species from the southern US.

I just realized that there's a pic on there that I mistakenly uploaded...it's of the _B. albopilosum_

I'll post the pic I meant to post either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 15, 2008)

Some new pics...I'll be starting threads about a few of these pics later.



















(Crawled onto my hand during rehousing...don't handle OW spiders)



















For TTstinger...this is my injured _Aphonopelma seemani_


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 25, 2008)

Finally, a few months later...the pic I _meant_ to post of my subadult male _B. albopilosum_.

You know what?

Let's do what I call some B-sides. Stuff I took but didn't think was good enough to post, but still interesting/thematic enough to keep. These are all old pics I've had on my comp for awhile.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 25, 2008)

Cheshire said:


> You know what?
> 
> Let's do what I call some B-sides. Stuff I took but didn't think was good enough to post, but still interesting/thematic enough to keep. These are all old pics I've had on my comp for awhile.


I like this one, looks like it's lurking


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 30, 2008)

More B-sides


----------



## funnylori (Feb 3, 2008)

What is the plunger looking thing for?


----------



## Stylopidae (Jun 4, 2008)

funnylori said:


> What is the plunger looking thing for?


I use the plunger looking thing to separate the males and females in a hurry if need be. It's actually very useful. I can use it to interfere with the working of the female's fangs, use it as a shield or even just use it to prod her away.


More pics of the collection:


----------



## Truff135 (Jun 6, 2008)

Cheshire said:


> I use the plunger looking thing to separate the males and females in a hurry if need be. It's actually very useful. I can use it to interfere with the working of the female's fangs, use it as a shield or even just use it to prod her away.
> 
> 
> More pics of the collection:


Nothing better than reading about biological diversity with a friend.


----------

